# Browning Auto 5



## BassR2Easy (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought a Browning Auto 5. Don't know the year on the gun. I have a serial number and went on Browning Website. The serial number is 218018. To me this is a old one. But, the barrel says it was a Japan gun. So that isn't right. Maybe they changed barrels, I don't know. What I want to ask is, the forearm is cracked and I would like to get another one. Are these forearms universal? Does it matter the year?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

if it says made in Japan it is probably a Muroko , the forearm is available from Gunparts Corp. 1-866-686-7424 the part number is 176220C for the 12 ga. forend 5 shot plain walnut with finger groove $51.10 the 12 ga. 5 shot original is part number 467600 $146.95 hope this is helpful - Curtis


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

standard weight and light 12 is the same forend.look under the receiver where u load the shells it should be not all numbers u should have a letter in it somewhere...unless pree ww2 i believe...heres where i dated my light 12 and mag. http://www.browning.com/customerservice/dategun/detail.asp?id=13


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If your auto-5 is a twelve ga. it was made in 1940 according to the Blue Book of Gun Values. Which would indicate the barrel has been replaced.


----------



## BassR2Easy (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea, that is exactly what i'm thinking. Would that change the forearm in any way?


----------

